# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  WalkCar, Cocoa Motors Inc., Shibuya, Tokyo

## Airicist

Website - cocoamotors.com

youtube.com/@cocoamotors.9621

facebook.com/cocoamotors

twitter.com/cocoamotors

----------


## Airicist

"WalkCar" car in a bag / Cocoa Motors.Inc Japan

Published on Jul 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Pocket-sized personal transporters could soon be seen on the streets of Tokyo"

August 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

WalkCar

Published on Oct 13, 2016

----------

